# Is Hexeract Any Good?



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Quasar (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice video for getting a concise, succinct overview of what this is now that all of the initial hype has been settled for a while. Thanks.

When you said: _

...but the grandiose concept and presentation of Hexeract falls short of what's delivered in the box..._


I believe you meant the opposite. It's just a trivial spoken "typo" because we know what you mean, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jun 8, 2018)

Quasar said:


> Nice video for getting a concise, succinct overview of what this is now that all of the initial hype has been settled for a while. Thanks.
> 
> When you said:
> _
> ...


Wow, I just realised how dumb that sentence was. I should have said _with _what's in the box rather than _of_ what's in the box - it was an actual typo (because I script my videos) that I didn't even notice while recording the voice...


----------



## d.healey (Jun 8, 2018)

HISE = H-eyes  I had to check too.


----------

